# Knives and their meanings.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I received a very sincere message from a member who was concerned about his/her purchase. It seems that the knife provided once served in the military. The crux was that should someone other than its intended veteran own such an implement.

First, I would proffer to anyone that the most often bought and sold military edged tool is the Ka-Bar. I had to buy a real-deal Ka-Bar (and my wallet still cries in agony) because everyone and their mother makes a Ka-Bar clone. The problem I had was that I was never a Marine, but the recipient was a real-deal Marine sniper who had served in the Pacific during WWII. He never had a Ka-Bar due to the metal shortage, and his daughter and I figured it was about time to right that wrong.

Well, I put my foot in it again. I saw a knife that was durable and had that "Field Strip Technology" I love so much, so I bought it. Come to find out that the shape, the blade and even the color were earmarks of the Doughboys of WWI. Clearly I would never intend to demean their courage, honor and staunch place in American history, I just bought a very well designed folder. And now I know why it was so well designed--the lives of teenagers shipped to the trenches depended on this superior artifact.

So to all of you collectors and citizens who wonder if they are insulting a proud lineage, I proffer the opposite. Someday a kid is going to find pictures of me on a bike, and gather the pieces to build himself a black 1971 Harley Super Glide. And I'd be proud to be that kid's guardian angel.

These are tools and chance to touch a legacy. No sin in this.

This is the knife I bought:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Being attached to a Marine unit in Nam, I carried a Ka-Bar.
Only it wasn't a Ka-Bar made in Olean, New York. Rather it was a government contract knife, made to the same pattern, by Camillus.

Same idea as different manufacturers making 1911A1's or M1 Carbines, or most any weapon during WWII.

Today I own a modern Ka-Bar, and also a WWII issue example. It was in bad shape.

I am attracted to military blades of different countries, just as I am military surplus firearms. My latest purchase was a 1944 dated Yugoslavian bayonet for a Mauser K98k, unissued, still in cosmoline for the last 75 years. The blade is blued, just as beautiful as a rifle. Came with metal scabbard (no belt frog, though) for $40 total. Since I have a few Mausers, she will be right at home.


----------

